# [Brazilian NR] 3x3x3 10.67 Average - Gabreiel Dechichi



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm Gabriel Dechichi, a cuber from Brazil. Yesterday I did the official South America Record Average on 3x3x3, and the 4º single to. These are the videos... 

10.67 Average






7.78 Single
[youtube]jqktmA8aKyg&[/youtube]

I also did SAR average and single on 3x3x3 OH and 4x4x4 (just average)
I'll post the OH videos later.

Thanks for watching and happy cubing!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 26, 2010)

0_0


----------



## Diniz (Jul 26, 2010)

Insane Dechichi!

Gogogo Brazilian Cubers! =D


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice! How did 2x2 go?


----------



## Shortey (Jul 26, 2010)

Holy.................

Argh! You stole my 4th place!


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jul 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Very nice! How did 2x2 go?



sucked, I stopped training 2x2x2 8 months ago....



> Holy.................
> 
> Argh! You stole my 4th place!



sorry ^^''


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 26, 2010)

Seriously where did all these fast people come from


----------



## joey (Jul 26, 2010)

Gabriel has been fast for ages, just not had the chance to compete!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 26, 2010)

Gabriel.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 27, 2010)

Latino cubers <3. (I'm latino)


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow. Congratz! I like your reaction for the 7.78. =D
Again, nice job!


----------



## mati rubik (Jul 27, 2010)

damn, I have no sar now 

nice single man


----------



## varetchiang (Jul 27, 2010)

gogogo brazilian cubers²


----------



## pituca292 (Jul 27, 2010)

Very, very, very nice Dechichi!!

GOGOGO brazilian cubers³!!
(I'm brazilian!!)


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Gogog South American cuber.Let's sub 6s


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jul 27, 2010)

hey guys, Pedro gave me the scramble and I managed to redo the solve after lots of tries xD

Scramble: F L2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 F2 L D' L2 B U2 B2 D' R F2

Cross+F2L1: z2 y' F R' L y D2 R2 U' R'
F2L2: y' U' R U' R' L U' L'
F2L3: U' R U R' U' y' R U' R'
F2L4: y U' R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U L' U L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
PLL: U2

44 moves = 5.655 tps
the first pair wasn't lucky, wasn't even a x-cross, I just did the last R of the cross with the first R of the F2L together...


----------



## felipekeller (Jul 27, 2010)

Dechichi rocks 
Go Brazilian Cubers


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2010)

YES GABRIEL! I knew you could do it  

There are now 10 sub 8 singles in competition, with Erik on 2.

Out of those, 2 were full step, and the rest were all PLL skips (No OLL skips )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 27, 2010)

Morten said:


> Holy.................
> 
> Argh! You stole my 4th place!



And my 13th place!


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jul 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> YES GABRIEL! I knew you could do it
> 
> There are now 10 sub 8 singles in competition, with Erik on 2.
> 
> Out of those, 2 were full step, and the rest were all PLL skips (No OLL skips )



Thanks man =D, still didn't manage to keep totally calm but I'll try to do better on the next championchip.


----------



## Bogyo (Jul 27, 2010)

Sztem ez nem SAR.^^
BTW, congrats on the single and the average too.


----------



## Erik (Jul 27, 2010)

FINALLY someone who doesn't have a really bad crappy style!
FINALLY someone who is fluent and fast, THIS is what cubing should look like a combination of lookahead fluency and dexterity!

You just inspired me


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 27, 2010)

Erik: what do you think of faz's cubing style?


----------



## Erik (Jul 27, 2010)

it's fast, but it's horrible, not smooth at all (not that my style is that great...)


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jul 27, 2010)

Erik said:


> FINALLY someone who doesn't have a really bad crappy style!
> FINALLY someone who is fluent and fast, THIS is what cubing should look like a combination of lookahead fluency and dexterity!
> 
> You just inspired me



O_O I can't believe you think that of my speedcubing style... I apreciate that.
THANKS!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow. Nice solves. Great job.


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2010)

Erik said:


> it's fast, but it's horrible, not smooth at all (not that my style is that great...)



xD Do they judge solves on smoothness now? xD

But I do like watching stylish solves like Gabriel's.


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jul 28, 2010)

Feliks, what you think about Dayan GuHong? Much better than your Hayan Memory?


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Jul 30, 2010)

hey dude gogo WR very great time and
gogo brazilian cubers


----------



## coinman (Jul 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> xD Do they judge solves on smoothness now? xD



Yes, in the future (new rules next year) there will be points on cubing style like it's in ski jumping.


----------

